# Thinking of Fostering



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been thinking of becoming a foster for rescued dogs. I know that many of you do this and I think it is wonderful. Frankly, I have been inspired by all of you. 

I have some concerns, though, and I wondered if some experienced fosters would be able to address them.

First, my dog is very healthy and I wouldn't want to put him at risk of getting anything from a foster dog. How do you deal with this?
Second, I don't have a ton of extra money for vet bills. Do the rescue organizations usually pay for the veterinary care for foster dogs, or would I have to pay for that? I am happy to pay for food but I know Jupiter's vet bills have been expensive and I couldn't pay the same amount for a second dog right now (hence the wish to foster, rather than adopt).

And, of course, I am concerned that I will fail as a foster and want to adopt my foster dogs. I know that there is probably no way to avoid this, but I guess I'm curious about how you let go.
Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jupiter's Human said:


> I have been thinking of becoming a foster for rescued dogs. I know that many of you do this and I think it is wonderful. Frankly, I have been inspired by all of you.
> 
> I have some concerns, though, and I wondered if some experienced fosters would be able to address them.
> 
> ...


DO IT! You won't regret it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your dog is vaccinated, should be on heartworm prevention, and should be on flea/tick prevention. Any new dog should be bathed, treated for any parasites, and vaccinated before coming to you. I don't do it that way- I bring whatever home and treat it then- but I have to say with the exception of occasional harmless kennel cough or minor eye **** episodes, I've never had a rescue bring my dogs anything, and I've fostered TONS AND TONS of dogs from horrible conditions and shelters.

If you go through a group, they will pay the vet bills, and usually you just pay for food. When I foster for Heidi's Legacy, I had the option of getting food donated, but it was a low quality brand so declined. However, that is a personal choice.

Foster failing, well it's easy to do
That's why I have five, instead of just two
It's just one more bowl, one more crate
Sometimes it happens- I call it fate
Less room than before
More hair hair on your floor....

The first few lines I wrote sounded like a poem, so I got a little carried away.

Anyway, I think it's the best thing in the world. I love it. I suggest you start by offering to help a rescue. Check some out. See if you are in agreement with their policies. Talk to them. There are so many ways to help!

Here my current fosters. Zip is a Sheltie x Mini Aussie (Tail-less and so cute) and Marlow is a Great Dane x Golden puppy.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jupiter is definitely current on vaccinations, including KC, and I intend to keep it that way. I wasn't planning on keeping him on flea/tick or HW through the winter since the Maine winter generally kills all bugs, but if I foster, I will definitely keep him on the meds. Thank you both for your responses.

@AquaClaraCanines
1. I love your poem! Keep going!
2. Your two fosters are GORGEOUS! (I am especially in love with Mr. Marlow...what a heartbreaker). Those two represent reasons why fostering might be dangerous for me. But it's true, if I adopt a dog, I won't have room to save a dog.

Almost Home Rescue of Maine is the organization I am hoping to work with, because they partner with a kill shelter in Arkansas. Now I just have to make sure that my beau is OK with this. 

-Jennifer


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck! If we get transferred to Maine this Spring, we'll have to hook up. (We put Maine on our wish-list).


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Absolutely! Feel free to look me up if you end up here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think my dogs caught kennel cough once and got hookworms once (before I changed my HW preventative to include fighting hookworms). Other than that, we have had great luck, no matter how sick the foster may be.

Our group pays all of the vet bills and will even pay for your dog food if you can't afford to pay for it yourself (if you itemize on your taxes, you can write off food, leashes, dishes and mileage to and from the vet and adoptathons).

I have foster failed twice out of over 40 dogs, so it does happen to most of us, but not as easily as it seems it could. You just happen to know when THAT dog is your foster and you can't let him/her go. You will still love all of the other dogs and the best thing you can do is let them move onto their forever home and take in another one. There will always be those very special ones, and if you are lucky, your adopters will stay in contact with you. I have watched several of my puppies grow up and when they see me, they turn into puppies all over again. Squealing and crying. It's really so rewarding!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My experiences in Blue



Jupiter's Human said:


> I have been thinking of becoming a foster for rescued dogs. I know that many of you do this and I think it is wonderful. Frankly, I have been inspired by all of you.
> 
> I have some concerns, though, and I wondered if some experienced fosters would be able to address them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I am so grateful to all of you for your replies. I contacted Almost Home Rescue of Maine last night, and they do pay for vet treatments, flea/tick and heartworm meds. I did not ask about the food, but that is something that I could probably afford to provide. So I talked to my bf about it and he is on board, and I am submitting my foster application today! I won't be able to start fostering until after Christmas, but I thought I would get the process underway since they have to come to my house and do a home visit. I also found out that they do vet check the dogs before they are placed in foster care. All of their dogs come from a kill shelter in Arkansas, and they transport and save as many as they can. This is going to be an amazing adventure.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh that is wonderful!!! Dogs in the South need SO MUCH help!!! Bless you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jupiter's Human - I want to thank you for deciding to foster. (A big Thank You to those who are fostering now).
Any time a dog leaves the shelter for a home it's a big win for me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Jupiter's Human said:


> I am so grateful to all of you for your replies. I contacted Almost Home Rescue of Maine last night, and they do pay for vet treatments, flea/tick and heartworm meds. I did not ask about the food, but that is something that I could probably afford to provide. So I talked to my bf about it and he is on board, and I am submitting my foster application today! I won't be able to start fostering until after Christmas, but I thought I would get the process underway since they have to come to my house and do a home visit. I also found out that they do vet check the dogs before they are placed in foster care. All of their dogs come from a kill shelter in Arkansas, and they transport and save as many as they can. This is going to be an amazing adventure.


Thanks so much for wanting to become a foster. I hope it all works out and shortly after Christmas you are approved and able to start your first of many fostering. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I have to let you know that I was inspired to do this by all of the foster and rescue folks on this forum. Please keep sharing your stories! You might inspire other people to foster, too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is awesome! I can't wait to see pictures of your foster pups as they come into your home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm excited for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Most Rescue groups strongly suggest your dog(s) has had a Bordetella shot also prior to bringing another dog into your home. When I adopted my golden girl from CFGRR, I had my other Golden vaccinated for Bordetella prior to her arrival. All groups are different however, you should check with the group you may be fostering for to see what they recommend.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I never do that vaccine anymore. In fact, my Whippet (who is 12) has NEVER had it, and he's the only one of my dogs who NEVER picks up kennel cough or the eye crud thing. It could be unrelated, but I think his immune system is just really strong, and minimal vaccinating could be part of the reason why.

That said, absolutely do what you are comfortable with, and what your vet and the group suggest.


----------

